# Water on bottom of furnace



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Condensate drain is probably plugged. All that humidity that it pulled out of the air during the summer has to go somewhere.


----------



## timkay2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for your response. There is a pvc pipe that comes out of the furnace and leads to a drain on the basement floor, but it is about a foot and a half up on the furnace. Is this the drain you are referring to?


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Are you talking about the airhandler or the furnace. The furnace is 20 years old so I'm guessing it's not one of the direct vent models, so it's probably not condensate from the combustion. 
I'm thinking the pipe that is directed toward the drain in the airhandler. I can only guess that there is a tray of sorts that directed the water to that pipe and it rusted through.


----------



## timkay2 (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll have to check the piping this evening. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## timkay2 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Photo's attached*

Hi, thanks again for your help. I've attached a few pictures, as I'm not a plumber. Do you see anything unusual. I drained the valve that is in picture one, and water came out of the drain, but only about a thimbles worth.

Photo one is the drain valve.

Photo 2 is what the furnace looks like (Carrier Brand)

Phot0 3 shows where the water was gathered and the calcium deposits on the blower.

Thanks again for your help.


----------

